# Antec 920 V4 Unterschiede zum Vorgänger und wo erhältlich?



## DanTheManX2 (5. Februar 2013)

*Antec 920 V4 Unterschiede zum Vorgänger und wo erhältlich?*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,


ich habe mir am Freitag eine AiO Wasserkühlung von Antec bestellt und zwar die 920 bei Hardwareversand.

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Intel+A...2O+920.article



Nun habe ich heute morgen in der Bahn gelesen, dass Antec im Dezember die Antec 920 V4 rausgebracht hat.

Nun wollte ich gerne fragen, wodran ich die neue Version "V4" erkennen kann und ob Hardwareversand diese ausliefert 

oder noch die alten Bestände verkauft. 


Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen, denn die Artikelnummern sagen mir nichts und manche von euch kennen sich bestimmt besser aus.



Vielen Dank im Vorraus
Gruß Dan


----------

